
Texas bill would ban throttling in disaster areas - parvenu74
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/9/18217608/texas-bill-hb-1426-throttle-verizon-att-net-neutrality-fcc-ajit-pai
======
parvenu74
This is a crazy idea. A disaster area is EXACTLY where you want to throttle
and prioritize traffic. Are the legislators really saying that during a
natural disaster one's ability to watch Netflix should be on the same level of
priority as First Responders communicating/coordinating on rescue and recovery
efforts?

